# Mosquito Lagoon Report 12/6/21



## Hicatch

Fished the Lagoon for the first time in several months with my good friend Capt. Steve O on his Banshee. We put in at Bio Lab under heavy fog conditions which made running across to Widgeon very sketchy thankfully I have the Navionics app on my phone which helped considerably. We stopped just outside the mouth of Widgeon where we managed several nice trout just blind casting. When the fog broke the bite shut down and we moved into the bay to look for reds. We must have had 30 rejections before I managed to sight fish a monster trout which had its back out of the water against the bank. I literally cane polled her and she ran right under the boat in the mud. I managed to bring her out and we landed and took a quick picture before releasing. We ended up sight fishing 7 reds plus 8 real healthy trout. If we could have caught just 1 in 10 redfish that refused we would have easily caught well over 20. The water was fairly clear but there’s so much mullet they muddy up the water quickly and any wind does the same. We saw a few patches of grass trying to grow but for the most part Widgeon is devoid of any grass. Despite this though there was a large number of trout, redfish and black drum they just were very spooky.


----------



## SMG

Nice Lagoon Trout! Great report.


----------



## DBStoots

Wow!


----------



## IRLyRiser

Nice work!


----------



## capteric.davis

Water quality?


----------



## Hicatch

capteric.davis said:


> Water quality?


It was clear early but as the mullet got active and the wind picked up it got turbid pretty quick. Lack of grass definitely is the main contributing factor and there was so many large mullet everywhere that while polling they would take off kicking up the bottom making it very tough to sight fish.


----------



## flynut

Did you get a measurement on that trout


----------



## Hicatch

flynut said:


> Did you get a measurement on that trout


Did not just wanted a quick pic and get her back in ASAP...


----------



## Jrich91

That’s a stud!


----------



## loganlogan

Looks like about 15 inches? 😁


flynut said:


> Did you get a measurement on that trout


----------



## dwyermw

Getting a lot cleaner!


----------



## Capt._Justin_Price

Despite all the grass loss and the negative rap this fishery has its still an amazing place. Just painful to look at and unrecognizable in comparison to the old lagoon. We still have plenty of special days out here and looks like you had one of those days. Congrats on the big trout and thanks for releasing them safely.


----------



## Ajax1980

Hicatch said:


> Fished the Lagoon for the first time in several months with my good friend Capt. Steve O on his Banshee. We put in at Bio Lab under heavy fog conditions which made running across to Widgeon very sketchy thankfully I have the Navionics app on my phone which helped considerably. We stopped just outside the mouth of Widgeon where we managed several nice trout just blind casting. When the fog broke the bite shut down and we moved into the bay to look for reds. We must have had 30 rejections before I managed to sight fish a monster trout which had its back out of the water against the bank. I literally cane polled her and she ran right under the boat in the mud. I managed to bring her out and we landed and took a quick picture before releasing. We ended up sight fishing 7 reds plus 8 real healthy trout. If we could have caught just 1 in 10 redfish that refused we would have easily caught well over 20. The water was fairly clear but there’s so much mullet they muddy up the water quickly and any wind does the same. We saw a few patches of grass trying to grow but for the most part Widgeon is devoid of any grass. Despite this though there was a large number of trout, redfish and black drum they just were very spooky.
> View attachment 190624


Nice catch!


----------

